# Fuji 2013 Sportif 1.1c or Roubaix 1.5?



## Phlerb (Feb 25, 2013)

I have decided to get one of these 2 bikes (Fuji 2013 Sportif 1.1c or Roubaix 1.5). I have been scouring the internet for information on the Sportif, but have no found anything at all. I am just getting back into road riding after 20 years off, and will mainly be doing 20-50 mile rides with my wife and friends. I may end up doing a few century rides later in the season. I was hoping to get some advice from folks who know more than I do about these 2 bicycles. Please don't tell me to get another manufacturer as I have compelling reasons to get Fuji.

Thanks everyone!

I would put up links, but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just took a quick look. Looks like the Sportif will give you more of an endurance fit with a bit higher or longer head tube.


----------



## Phlerb (Feb 25, 2013)

I can guess, but I would rather have someone tell me what "Endurance" means in a bicycle.



tihsepa said:


> I just took a quick look. Looks like the Sportif will give you more of an endurance fit with a bit higher or longer head tube.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Phlerb said:


> I can guess, but I would rather have someone tell me what "Endurance" means in a bicycle.


Glad I didnt help. Hope someone else comes along who wants to help you.


----------



## Phlerb (Feb 25, 2013)

Please don't take my question as rude. I will take any help at all in this. The problem is I just don't have the knowledge that most people on this forum have. I can guess that endurance means it is used for longer rides instead of competition. But does this also mean it is heavier? Would the roubaix be just as good as the sportif for century rides, or would it become uncomfortable quicker than the sportif?

Since the price is almost the same, why should I pick one over the other? What are the pros and cons of endurance? Of 'competition' bikes?

Thank you for any information that you give and help this uninformed old biker out. 




tihsepa said:


> Glad I didnt help. Hope someone else comes along who wants to help you.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Endurance will keep you more upright. Most people should be on an endurance fit. They will both be fine for longer rides depending on fit and your flexability and fitness. As far as weight. I bet they are both about the same. Not too much to be concerned about your pricepoint. 

Go ride them and get the bike that fits you the best. If it dosent fit, you wont ride it.


----------



## vinnybikesnow (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea more endurance probably from sport...


----------

